# Is this a timbren on my truck???



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never actually seen one before, but these rubber things front and rear look a lot like the pics on the Stengel Bros site. Are these timbrens, or are they the stock rubber bumpers?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

No, that just looks like a bump stop.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Just an overload stop not a Timbren.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

look almost but know


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

no, those are not timbrens, here are some timbren pics:

GM


Ford


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I've ordered a set for the front. Next spring, before I start harvesting firewood, I'll install a set on the rear. Any tricks to installation or in getting the OE stops off? Pete


----------

